# My thoughts on 08 Burton Motos...



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

not really a question but more of an extreme set of coincidences over the past few weeks...

i have noticed that you were riding a ride and then switched to rome if i remember right...and thats exactly what im doing...

im looking to get a rome crail...

and we both have size 10.5 motos (or at least i know im going to get them)...

weird


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

LOL! Nice. Yeah, I am really excited to get on the slopes with that setup.  Maybe you are secretly my twin or something and we were seperated at birth...lol


----------

